# Pit coloring



## Pit_mom101 (Nov 17, 2015)

I have a white American pit with black and brindle spots all over. Her mom was a blue and white(black nose) pit and her dad is was a white(pink nose) pit. If I was interested in breeding what would be the best color of pit to breed with her and what colors would I be getting?


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Do NOT breed.
Your dog is a backyard bred mutt. There are plenty of dogs like that dying in shelters every day. We don't need more.

The only reason to breed a dog is if he's 
A.) Genetically healthy
B.) A purebred registered dog with a pedigree
C.) a Proven performance and/or show dog

Your dog is most likely none of these things. *Don't breed.*


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

If you're considering breeding based on colour, you need to give your head a shake and get your dog fixed ASAP.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Well said folks.............


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello pit_mom101 and welcome to the forum. 
Please spend a little time looking around and reading some of the stickies to get a feel for this forum. 
You'll find that we hate to see dogs bred without a purpose for the breeding. Because they will throw cute pups is not a good reason. There are so many thousands of bully breed dogs out there in shelters or bad homes and we just don't want to see more of it. 
You do not own an APBT. Like many of us here, you own a mixed breed dog or what I refer to as a mutt. Nothing wrong with that. Mutts are magnificent!

Joe


----------



## Pantherman (Feb 12, 2015)

BTW, you do not have an American pit bull. You said mom is blue and white. Most of those blues are american staffordshire terriers crossed way back with neopolitan mastiffs.
So basically, you have an american bully. If you are breeding for color, please never breed a dog in you life.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Pantherman said:


> BTW, you do not have an American pit bull. You said mom is blue and white. Most of those blues are american staffordshire terriers crossed way back with neopolitan mastiffs.
> So basically, you have an american bully. If you are breeding for color, please never breed a dog in you life.


While I agree with about 99% of what you said, blue has always been quite common in the am staff. There has never been an infusion of Neo blood, I'm not really sure where you got that, unless you're talking about am bullies.
There are also blue SBTs and I know of a couple of blue APBTs (ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [231848] :: BELLON CLUB'S SOGA for example)

Although most blue "APBTs" are Am Bullies or Am Staffs and OP should certainly never breed.


----------



## Pit_mom101 (Nov 17, 2015)

Both of her parents are pure breed American Pits and papered.


----------



## Pit_mom101 (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm not breeding for color I'm wanting solid colors for her puppies and she is papered along with her parents.


----------



## Pit_mom101 (Nov 17, 2015)

My dog is also genetically healthy.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Pit_mom101 said:


> My dog is also genetically healthy.


How do you know? Have you done any health testing? Hips, elbows, patellas, eyes, heart? I don't just mean an exam by a vet, I mean in depth testing for hereditary diseases and conditions.

What has your dog done to prove them self breed worthy? What have they achieved? Just because a dog is papered doesn't mean it should be bred. You should be breeding to improve the breed.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Should I Breed My Dog? - American Kennel Club

Breeding Your Dog

You want to breed your dog?

Your dog has done nothing to be worthy of being bred. Please rethink your decision. There is not one good reason to breed your dog.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey I'm all for breeding the right dogs... I mean... Great dogs have to come from somewhere! It's up to you to be responsible and make the right choices and do it right, not only for your dogs sake but for the pups as well. If you're concerned about color then hang it up! There is way more important things to think about than that. The most difficult thing is putting the right two pedigrees together to make a good breeding... That may take years and that doesn't mean the mates owner will agree with you on your dogs ped. Making pups is easy, just go check out the shelters and pet stores... Check out Craig's list and see what I'm talking about. This world is full of "cute" pups.. Too bad there's not enough good owners for all of them


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Pit_mom101 said:


> Both of her parents are pure breed American Pits and papered.


What kind of papers have the parents??


----------



## Carisakell (Dec 3, 2015)

I agree I Only have rescues ALWAYS


BCdogs said:


> If you're considering breeding based on colour, you need to give your head a shake and get your dog fixed ASAP.





Kenaii said:


> Do NOT breed.
> Your dog is a backyard bred mutt. There are plenty of dogs like that dying in shelters every day. We don't need more.
> 
> The only reason to breed a dog is if he's
> ...





Saint Francis said:


> Well said folks.............





jttar said:


> Hello pit_mom101 and welcome to the forum.
> Please spend a little time looking around and reading some of the stickies to get a feel for this forum.
> You'll find that we hate to see dogs bred without a purpose for the breeding. Because they will throw cute pups is not a good reason. There are so many thousands of bully breed dogs out there in shelters or bad homes and we just don't want to see more of it.
> You do not own an APBT. Like many of us here, you own a mixed breed dog or what I refer to as a mutt. Nothing wrong with that. Mutts are magnificent!
> ...


----------



## Carisakell (Dec 3, 2015)

There are just Way too many in the Shelters to be Given great homes,Problem is that people keep breeding them to end up in shelters or Worse... I say Adopt


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

If a dog has proven himself, is genetically healthy, pedigreed and registered I see nothing wrong with breeding. 

Otherwise, don't breed. There are plenty of byb dogs in shelters, we certainly don't need more.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No matter what if you are on a public forum asking color advice for breeding you have NONE of the eduction to breed. Breeding is not something you do just becasue you can. Unless you dog is in active competition and earning titles, along with health testing, then there is 0 reason to breed that dog. Color is also the most non important thing there is when it comes to breeding.


I think you need to further educate yourself about these dogs in general before breeding even crosses your mind. Think about your animal, not your human wants.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Pit_mom101 said:


> I have a white American pit with black and brindle spots all over. Her mom was a blue and white(black nose) pit and her dad is was a white(pink nose) pit. If I was interested in breeding what would be the best color of pit to breed with her and what colors would I be getting?


Please don't breed your pet! If you were interested in breeding the last consideration should be color. There isn't a best color to breed to. What colors you get would depend what color the other dog is and what they carry. Those are really not acceptable breeding criteria.

If her mom is blue and white then she wouldn't have a black nose. The gene that makes black coat blue also makes the nose and other skin pigment blue.


----------

